# Trysler Grounds



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Made a trip to the trysler grounds today to make sure the boat had not dry rotted from not being in the water since thanksgiving. So we get to cotton bayou around 8:00 and after tring for some bait with no luck we were off to our first stop. Not much to speak of on the first spot, so we moved on to the next stop started catching a few AJs and a mix bag of other bottom dwelling critters.After an hour or so it went from AJ every drop to losing a jig every drop, so we spliced a small peice of 40lb wire in and the King started coming up as fast as you could get itdown.This is the second year in a row we have found Kings on the trysler in Feb. with 55 to 60 degree water temp. Is this unusual or is just me I thought they were all onvacation in the Keys or Texas.Any wayI am going to attempt to add a few pics of some of the Kings.This is my first post on here so let me know if I getitWrong.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

You did great on the pictures with 1 exception, as you add pictures, hit enter after each one so it will stack on top of each other instead of next to each other.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice job guys, judging from the grins yall had fun and a good day for it.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i got ta tell ya if it wasn't for the pics i would have had a hard time believing there were kings out there this time of the year. great job. and nice size kings.:clap


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Glad you got pictures, I would have notthought Kings this time of year!!


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice kings! Ya'll had alot better luck out there than I did. Went last month and ALL we caught were sharks. No matter what type or how big or small the baits were.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Job - 

Now I know what was cutting off my AJ jigs Sunday !


----------

